# Uber will now let you know when you’re being a total jerk to your driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*Uber will now let you know when you're being a total jerk to your driver*
*Behavior modification therapy, via a company that has its share of bad habits*

The Verge  9/26/17 by Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk










*https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16366104/uber-driver-rider-feedback-rating-pool*

Uber is announcing a few notable changes today, starting with a new feature that allows drivers to offer an additional layer of feedback to unruly riders. Working off the assumption that no one likes IRL confrontation, drivers can now choose from a preselected list of reasons to explain why they rated a passenger as less than five stars. So the next time you take too long getting in the car, or you have a loud phone conversation in the back seat, you'll be hearing about it from your Uber driver.

The update will ask drivers "what went wrong" if they select a four-star rating or less. They can then choose from a list of reasons: "wait time," "patience," "number of riders," "attitude," "wanted new route," or "other." If a rider gets the same "tag" twice within 30 days, a notification will appear when they open the Uber app to let them know that their behavior is affecting their rating.

According to Uber, drivers often complain that poor rider behavior can be a major cause of stress, especially during UberPool trips. Drivers have always been able to rate riders after the trip, but now they will be able to leave specific feedback that Uber can then surface to riders so they can improve their rating. Whether riders take the criticism to heart or dismiss it as patronizing, though, remains to be seen.

*OH, THE IRONY*
The irony, of course, is that Uber is announcing this new feature at a time when its own reputation has suffered from series of damaging, self-inflicted controversies and scandals. A cascading series of reports of a toxic workplace, hostility toward its female employees, secret programs to evade the authorities, and more have served to blunt the startup's momentum. The company's new CEO, Dara Khosrowshahi, was forced to publicly apologize for Uber's many transgressions after London officials declined to renew the company's license to operate in that city.

These changes are part of the company's overall "180 days of change" apology tour that it hopes will help shore up its relations to its drivers and riders. (Previous announcements have included a tipping option for drivers and more freedom to decline trips.) Uber sent an email outlining the changes to drivers today, signed by Uber's general manager for the US and Canada, Rachel Holt, and head of driver experience, Aaron Schildkrout.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What? No Pax Badges???


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i doubt this will have much effect. uber drivers are already slaves in most peoples minds who only exist to serve them.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I can see it now, drinking games centered around if you have a "behavior tag" for attitude take a drink. Take a double If you have two in a month.

I hope they have one for "forgot the tip." lol


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

My last passenger gets this one from me










JimKE said:


> What? No Pax Badges???


Post your passengers badge. Let's see what we can come up with lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

We're having fun with this, but I can just imagine the first time an Uber driver gives some pax 3 stars and lists "Attitude," or "Other," because the pax didn't tip. If a driver does that a few times, it won't be the pax who ends up on the "naughty list."

And, are "wait time" and "patience" equivalent to sexual harassment of the driver, or puking in the back seat? "Wanted new route" -- really? Is that the best they could do?


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Wonder if this update will be reversed after two days and Uber realizes thier customers SUCK!


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16366104/uber-driver-rider-feedback-rating-pool
> *Behavior modification therapy, via a company that has its share of bad habits*
> by Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk
> 
> ...


I wish other drivers could see the comments. It sure would help.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's very simple, they should only be able to rate us within a few minutes of the trip. Anything after that and we're liable to be punished because they're having a bad day, going through a divorce, just got fired, or they woke up after a drunk night of partying and finally see the bill. 

But the people at Uber don't have any common sense to put common sense proposals in place.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

More time wasting behavior which does not make me money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> My last passenger gets this one from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No monkeying around....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

So after the rider learns this what stops them from retaliating with a sub 5 rating?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> So after the rider learns this what stops them from retaliating with a sub 5 rating?


Delaying the pax notification until multiple similar complaints are made will make it difficult for the pax to identify the driver -- unless you put really specific info in your complaint, like "puked in my car." Unless they're a Platinum Puker, they'll remember which ride that was.

In the rare event that I give less than 5 stars, I'm not going to offer anything further. What's the point?


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Platinum Puker

Not a bronze, not a silver, not even gold... but a Platinum Puker. Well done young 19 year old female from Brooklyn. You have achieved a level of worthiness unsurpassed.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Uber should offer drivers rating protection from pax changing ratings after receiving a paxhole badge. Just more smoke and mirrors for drivers. Besides tipping and the 2 minute cancel fee the whole 180 days of change is a dead horse.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Uber should offer drivers rating protection from pax changing ratings after receiving a paxhole badge. Just more smoke and mirrors for drivers. Besides tipping and the 2 minute cancel fee the whole 180 days of change is a dead horse.


they could but then some drivers would just give everyone a paxhole badge.

I am convinced the only way to fix ratings is to include an "ignore bad driver or rider" aspect; if a rider or driver are ha itually giving ratings well below the average their ratings just stop mattering.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Add a few new options like "messy", "door slamming" and "stinky butt" (you non-wiping pax know who you are) and I'm on board!


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's very simple, they should only be able to rate us within a few minutes of the trip. Anything after that and we're liable to be punished because they're having a bad day, going through a divorce, just got fired, or they woke up after a drunk night of partying and finally see the bill.
> 
> But the people at Uber don't have any common sense to put common sense proposals in place.


Exactly!!! I love when my rating suddenly drops two weeks after I gave my last ride. Because some asshole came out of the club drunk as hell and out of nowhere that rate your driver thing popped up.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Halloween is coming up. How will this help defend against the swarm of self-important assholes upset about surges?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

People don't care about what the company is doing. They care about really cheap rides, so that's why they are going to keep using Uber. Not a lot of people have principles they stand by for very long. At the end of the day, if they save money getting home or wherever, then they can care less about what Uber is doing.

Does the same thing apply when adjusting rating a few days later? I always give 5 stars then adjust it days later

How come they didn't make an option for door slammers???!! WTF

Bet they still won't get kicked off the app if their ratings dip before 4


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 162631


"Make it stop.."


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Nobody should complain about slamming doors unless the pax is pissed off at you and does it on purpose.
Pax may ride in different vehicles all the time, all of which have different door weights and other variables.
You can't blame pax as they can't be expected to be familiar with your vehicle.
Since you are using your vehicle for commercial purposes, you have to expect that it will happen and it's time everyone got over it!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I drive a heavy car with heavy doors. So slam them.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I wish I could see the top comments when the Request pops up so I could decide. Like I don't care about door slamming, Indian curry aromas, or even BO (to some extent). However I do care about back seat drivers, non seat belt wearers, open containers, pukers, and pet hair on clothing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I do not like the idea pax know they are rated, it means they can be fake nice now and slip in bullshit along the ride which makes it worse, I'd rather see the rating and not accept it because I trust drivers judgement not pax fake attitude ...Uber knows this, and is why they are losing business because smart drivers aren't picking up low rated pax

*Uber doesn't do anything that doesn't benefit Uber


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

I want to see these options in the dropdown: 

Self-righteous ********
White supremicist 
Pax smells poorly 
Door slammer
Not ready on arrival
Open container in car 
Shitfaced drunk and belligerent 
Tried to stuff 6 people in UberX 
Mud on shoes
Drugs in car - yes pax have done coke in my car
Smells of marijuana 
Poor choice of purfume 
Stripper but too fat 
Suspicion of prostitution 
Did not tip
Whispering is impolite 
Had sex in back seat and didn’t invite me
Blacks who clearly hate whites
Gang banger
Sweaty gym rat on seat - no tip
Asked if I could speed 
Grabbed radio dial without asking 
*****ed about radio station 
Gave directions the whole way (gps, bud)
Assumed drivers truly make $1500 a week
Asked ‘where I took the wrong turn in life’
Pax had fleas 
Pax threw up all over the place
Pax stole another guy’s Uber ride
Argumentative drunk 
Pax passed out 
Zero stars


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

JimKE said:


> What? No Pax Badges???


First off, you win. Laughed out loud at the mechanics when my mood was a 0 on a 1-10 scale.

Second, I wouldn't be surprised in the SLIGHTEST if they added badges! I just hope they don't add an "entertaining passenger" one. That could get grating. "(Cackle cackle cackle) You're probably going to tell EVERYONE about us tonight! (Cackle cackle". Yeah, I'm going to tell everyone the crazy story about the girls that were singing along to the radio. Legendary.



Buddywannarideagain said:


> I want to see these options in the dropdown:
> 
> Self-righteous &%[email protected]!*
> White supremicist
> ...


Have you really had people ask where you went wrong in life?!? One of my jokes is, "When you are hoping someone throws up in your car for the cleaning fee, it really makes you wonder where you went wrong in life...", but that's just self deprecation, I've never had a pax say that. I might not even kick that guy out bc that's EXACTLY the kind of asshole will accuse you of being intoxicated or making racial slurs, but I probably would.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Customers couldn't care less what the Drivers think of them. They will wear those Complaints like Little Trivial fun things to show off at the Bar. It's all a Shell Game Distraction. Raise The Rates!!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

How about cutting out all the noise that doesn't make a bit of difference with our pay, and start telling these clowns that they can stick the 180 days of BS and just raise the rates so we can make a fair wage.


----------



## TimyTim (May 26, 2017)

Still haven't seen a pay increase. How about that?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JimKE said:


> What? No Pax Badges???


Perfection.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> i doubt this will have much effect. uber drivers are already slaves in most peoples minds who only exist to serve them.


It doesn't help that Uber advertises us as "Your own personal/private driver!"

Uber needs to also charge the passenger based upon the number of riders.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rate every passenger 1 star and explain that they're supporting slave labor, and that the ache in your stomach from malnutrition caused your ultimate rating decision. Eventually, they'll take the hint. And by "they," I mean THHHEEEYYY

I don't know why the world cares about this rating crap?

It's not like Uber or Lyft can do ANYTHING if every driver is a 4.6, nor is a passenger with a low rating ever NOT going to be picked up. Someone who is desperate for money (and we all are) will pick them up.

It's all about mental conditioning.

Please don't ever believe that Uber or Lyft have ever cared or will ever care.

Disprove my therory and raise rates -- end of story. Oh, right, several years in, nothing has changed.

You know what can occur in 180 days? A bankruptcy.

Yours.

Think about it. 


BurgerTiime said:


> *Uber will now let you know when you're being a total jerk to your driver*
> *Behavior modification therapy, via a company that has its share of bad habits*
> 
> The Verge  9/26/17 by Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk
> ...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Rate every passenger 1 star and explain that they're supporting slave labor, and that the ache in your stomach from malnutrition caused your ultimate rating decision. Eventually, they'll take the hint. And by "they," I mean THHHEEEYYY
> 
> I don't know why the world cares about this rating crap?
> 
> ...


They're not going bankrupt.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I know, we are.

But I wouldn't rule out their bankruptcy some day. There's a reason CEOs come and go.





goneubering said:


> They're not going bankrupt.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dream of the day: riders pay full price but get badges as rewards for being nice, entertaining, clean, etc. Flags for being paxholes.

Drivers get true full pay, but have ratings hidden. No more obsessing. If you suck too much, you're fired. End of story.

Oh yeah, and bonus pay for all pickups over 5 mins.


----------



## Entitled_ Bro (Oct 3, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I want to see these options in the dropdown:
> 
> Self-righteous &%[email protected]!*
> White supremicist
> ...


The heck kind of passengers are you driving!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I sure as hell hope they have a "You need to take a shower" option.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I want to see these options in the dropdown:
> 
> Self-righteous &%[email protected]!*
> White supremicist
> ...


Love them all, except "stripper but too fat." Unless you meant to include male strippers, as well.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I want to see these options in the dropdown:
> 
> Self-righteous &%[email protected]!*
> White supremicist
> ...


K, this list is amazing


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I never rate anyone above a 4 unless they tip. Unless they're REALLY entertaining.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Delaying the pax notification until multiple similar complaints are made will make it difficult for the pax to identify the driver -- unless you put really specific info in your complaint, like "puked in my car." Unless they're a Platinum Puker, they'll remember which ride that was.
> 
> In the rare event that I give less than 5 stars, I'm not going to offer anything further. What's the point?


"Multiple similar complaints" before the rider is notified would be a workable scenerio. The post though indicates that 2 complaints within 30 days gets riders a notice from the Uber nanny. So.. which is it?


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Uber will now let you know when you're being a total jerk to your driver*
> *Behavior modification therapy, via a company that has its share of bad habits*
> 
> The Verge  9/26/17 by Andrew J. Hawkins@andyjayhawk
> ...





BurgerTiime said:


> *OH, THE IRONY*
> The irony, of course, is that Uber is announcing this new feature at a time when its own reputation has suffered from series of damaging, self-inflicted controversies and scandals. A cascading series of reports of a toxic workplace, hostility toward its female employees, secret programs to evade the authorities, and more


Okay, this part just infuriates me! We're not corporate! We're not employees! We're independent contractors using our own resources and we don't have medical or 401k! We can't afford to have scandals and sexual harassment at the work place. We're everyday people with side gigs and full time contractors. Who wrote this crap?



uberdriverfornow said:


> It's very simple, they should only be able to rate us within a few minutes of the trip. Anything after that and we're liable to be punished because they're having a bad day, going through a divorce, just got fired, or they woke up after a drunk night of partying and finally see the bill.
> 
> But the people at Uber don't have any common sense to put common sense proposals in place.


Exactly! None of this 30 days to rate b.s.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Uber should offer drivers rating protection from pax changing ratings after receiving a paxhole badge. Just more smoke and mirrors for drivers. Besides tipping and the 2 minute cancel fee the whole 180 days of change is a dead horse.


Uber should also offer rating protection to riders to prevent rating changes when a passenger indicates there was a problem with the trip. Sure allow the original rating that the driver gave to stand but don't let them go back and change it in such cases.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

So is it a choose to just rate your riders 4 stars often are you dinged and harassed by uber by email to find out why we are rating pax 4 stars? I was re rating my pax to 4 stars far to much and was suspended for 24 hrs lol.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> So is it a choose to just rate your riders 4 stars often are you dinged and harassed by uber by email to find out why we are rating pax 4 stars? I was re rating my pax to 4 stars far to much and was suspended for 24 hrs lol.


That is the first I have heard of them suspending people for re rating passengers too much.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is the first I have heard of them suspending people for re rating passengers too much.


Well it happened. I wouldn't give a reason why I was re rating just put 4 in the details. I was given a warning and if I didn't stop I would risk losing access to priority support for 24 hrs. I continued with re rating the pax 4 stars and instead of losing access to them they shut me down for 24 hrs on the app and wouldn't let me drive until I spoke with them on the phone.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Why would anyone rate a passenger low because they wanted a different route? The routes that the app selects are sometimes weird and definitely not the most direct route to say the least, or else they might not be the fastest in a situation where time to destination is more important that cost to the PAX (i.e. airplane flight). If the PAX wants another route I always just explain to them that the cost may increase as a result and if that's what they want, well the customer is king.


----------

